

iPhone 5 with iOS 7 randomly shuts off - mactitan
https://discussions.apple.com/message/23069507#23069507

======
madsushi
It's not that it randomly shuts off, it's that the batteries drain incredibly
quickly and the battery % indicator becomes inaccurate. I often see my 5 go
from 60% to 40% to 15% to off in less than 60 seconds. The Apple site ran
diags on my phone and confirmed the battery had reached "failure" status, but
without AppleCare, the warranty only lasts 1 year and the service is nearly
$100.

The iPhone 5 is sort of a reverse antenna-gate: instead of realizing how badly
made the phone was at launch, we didn't realize it until the iPhone 5S was
out, and nobody cares if the "old" model has issues.

~~~
eli
That sounds like a regular failed battery, which happens pretty often in all
devices. Is it more common in the iPhone 5?

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
Considering the 18 page thread and the fact that the iPhone 5 came out in Sep'
2012 (not much over a year ago) I'd say that is quite unusual. I have many
devices older than 2 years with highly respectable batteries, smartphones
amongst them.

~~~
eli
You may well be right. That's a lot of complaints. But _everyone_ complains
about their phone battery.
[http://forums.androidcentral.com/moto-x/352798-moto-x-
idle-b...](http://forums.androidcentral.com/moto-x/352798-moto-x-idle-battery-
drain.html)

------
IgorPartola
I have a different problem that I know is not just specific to my phone. We
have three iPhones in our house: two 5's and one 5s. Over the past 6 months
every few weeks they glitch. What happens is that at exactly midnight eastern
time all three phones start showing the lock screen for two seconds, followed
by a second of a black screen, followed by five seconds of the Apple logo on a
white background. During this time the phone is running. When on the lock
screen you can actually swipe left and start entering your unlock code, but
you will get interrupted. This usually goes on for at least 6 hours. Hard
resetting the phone does not fix it: you just boot to the same state.
Restoring from a backup does fix it. And seems to be the recommended solution
on the Apple forums.

This is a huge problem. First, it slights up the whole room and drains the
battery. If not on the charger, the phone will die and our alarms will not go
off. If on the charger, the phone will also keep buzzing. BTW, we use standard
Apple cables and chargers. Restoring from backup takes a long time and I do
not wish to do that for three phones in the middle of the night.

I really hope this new update also fixes this problem. Has anyone else
encountered this, and if so, have you had luck talking to Apple about it?

Edit: none of the phones are jailbroken or have ever been. The home network is
not special in any way other than having IPv6. My strong suspicion is that
this has something to do with automatic app updates + a buggy app, but it
seems like a pretty bad OS-level bug to allow this type of behavior.

~~~
nirajd
Do you have 'Do Not Disturb' turned on?

~~~
IgorPartola
I do not. Why would that matter?

------
SystemOut
I've been experiencing this lately. For me, it's when the phone gets down to
around 30% or less and it almost always happens when I'm using it and doing
something that would require data like sending a message. It seems to happen
more if that message has a photo in it or something that would seem on the
surface to need more battery to get it done.

The other strange thing is that for the next 10-15 minutes I can't restart the
phone if I don't plug it in to a power source. I get the "plug it in" graphic
when I try. But then after a while it realizes that battery is in fact not
fully drained and starts back up with the previously displayed percentage.

I'm guessing this is something where the battery voltage dips enough during a
high draw period and tricks the phone in to thinking it's completely drained
and in response shuts itself down.

~~~
jimbobjim
This is exactly what happens to me when the batteries around 10-20%. If I
leave it for 10 minutes it will switch on again and the battery isn't drained,
it usually switches off when I try to play music or use the map, but not just
navigating the phone. I wonder if the battery does just need replacing though,
but strange that I have only noticed this since installing iOS7.

------
piyush_soni
So much for the much touted "less fragmentation". How many phones they have to
test a new version on? Like ... four?

------
photoGrant
Had the same issue. Thought it was low-temps here in Chicago but it's been way
too consistent/indoors too.

~~~
edgeman27
I had it happen thrice when I was skiing and never since I've been back.

~~~
elsurudo
I was suspecting it was due to cold temperatures as well...

------
code_duck
My iPhone5 shuts off any time I take it out in cold weather when the battery
is under 30%. Buy cold I mean like -5, 5 or 15 degrees F. Then when I plug it
in, the battery level immediately shows about 40%.

Other than that and the low battery life in general, I'm pretty pleased with
the phone.

------
iambateman
About once/week, my iPhone 5S will reboot itself, which is separate from the
battery issue.

To me, it seemed like an intentional feature to keep the phone from screwing
up. Like an automatic reboot. not sure if it's a feature or a bug.

------
egwynn
There was news yesterday about Apple talking about a fix in the works:
[http://mashable.com/2014/01/22/iphone-screen-of-
death/](http://mashable.com/2014/01/22/iphone-screen-of-death/)

------
toypaj
I'd spoken to apple support about it and told them that I'd done all the
restore and backup and restore and testing from blank install.

This was a few days outside of default Applecare (of course) and had been
happening for a few weeks before it expired.

Dying at daft times and magically charging instantly when plugged in

Bought a replacement battery but cannot take the screen off, just won't budge
with a sucker, almost lost the teeny screws.

So will try the exhaust battery and full charge thing tonight.

very annoying, last night it was at 6% for hours, plugged it in at bedtime,
straight to 33% stupid thing.

------
ZanderEarth32
Is this not a case of a Springboard rebooting? I've got the same issue with a
4s.

------
donut2d
I've had something similar happening to me on my iPhone 5 about once or twice
a week: the phone will just spontaneously reboot. It seems to happen most
often when I'm switching between apps.

It boots pretty quickly and hasn't annoyed me enough to care about it. Haven't
had it happen in a couple weeks, though. At least I haven't noticed it.

Regarding iOS 7, the iPhone 5, and battery life I haven't really had any
issues. Just noticed that the default screen brightness was higher with the
move from iOS 6. Decreased the brightness and now I'm fine.

------
glasz
what people call the "iphone 5s rebooting" is not a reboot but the springboard
crashing. the starting springboard also displays the apple for some period of
time.

regarding battery on iphone 4: i've seen this happen yesterday. 40% battery,
screwing around in safari, shutdown, please-charge logo. after 5 minutes it
could be turned on again, battery still 40%.

it runs well on my jailbroken 4s though.

they really have some crazy issues right there. and it's not the battery
suddenly "failing" after changing the os...

------
bhartzer
Instead of the dreaded blue screen, it's now the black screen. Great.

~~~
Someone
What surprised me, reading [http://www.examiner.com/article/apple-promises-to-
fix-ios-7-...](http://www.examiner.com/article/apple-promises-to-fix-
ios-7-white-or-black-screen-of-death-bug), is that the OS seems to know the
color of the case. White phones get a white screen, black ones a black one.

Is that the normal boot screen for iOS 7 on iPhones? If so, nice attention to
detail, especially if the 5C gives you matching colors, too.

~~~
MBCook
That's the kind of little touch Apple likes to do. It's one of my favorite
things about them.

------
cmollis
I had this problem with my 5S (never my 5). It seemed to be related to heat?..
when I had my local hotspot, iTunes, etc, running. The device would get really
hot and then shutdown. When it was cool enough, I could reboot it. When I took
it to the Apple store, they guy was like 'yeah, this happens to mine too'. He
was cool though, he gave me a new one.

Have no idea why it was happening.. if it was a heat issue, then I would have
expected it to happen sooner (I had the S for about two months).

------
Freaken
I had a similar issue with my 4S where it would shut down when battery got
down to around 30%, and only boot up if I reset it (normal boot would show the
battery discharged icon) after using it for about a year.

Doing a full charge cycle of the battery (fully charge -> fully drain -> fully
charge) fixed the issue.

------
rlm
I had the same problem with my iPhone 5 and actually got it exchanged today.
Apple said it was a faulty battery.

------
fuzzywalrus
Pretty sure this is hardware and not software, my iPhone 5 suffers this in iOS
6.x. I'll be out for run with 30% battery, then suddenly, no music... my phone
has shut off and it takes usually 15ish minutes before it'll reboot, so I'm
left finishing a run in silence.

------
sirkneeland
"it just works"

</Gruber-esque unhelpful snark>

------
aneisf
I'll occasionally catch my 5S rebooting (once a week maybe) but it's so fast
that it hasn't started to bother me yet. The issues with the 5 sound quite a
bit worse though.

~~~
eric_h
If it's that fast, it's likely not actually rebooting, just SpringBoard
crashing and restarting itself.

------
caw
I glanced down the other day at my iPhone 5 and saw the apple boot screen. I
thought it was just a fluke because I've only seen it once.

------
Tloewald
It's happened to me maybe five times since iOS7 came out. It's not the worst
thing in the world.

By comparison my Nexus 7 bricked itself via auto-update three times. The first
two times I was able to (painfully) re-image it. Now it's completely dead,
won't even turn on.

~~~
kumarm
I have 2 Nexus7's and never had an issue.

BTW If my Nexus7 shuts down randomly, I wouldn't be as Mad compared my phone
shutting down randomly in the middle of phone call or in random place while
using Navigation.

~~~
Tloewald
I've never had my phone restart at a particularly bad time. I guess I'd feel
different if it rebooted mid-conversation or something (I seem to recall my
Motorola RAZR doing that to me once, but it was just one thing).

My Nexus 7 issues are of course merely anecdotal, but I did blog about my
solution and that blog entry got a lot of hits and responses (and my blog
usually gets few hits or responses).

